# Guys Wearing Women's Tall Boots?



## Dillonbonner (Jul 23, 2017)

Im a guy and I've been looking for a pair of tall boots to buy but none of the men's boots fit me, they're all too big. What are your opinions on a guy wearing women's tall boots. Would anyone even notice? I mean I can't really tell much of a difference personally. I'm thinking of buying the "Mountain Horse Sovereign Field Boots" (they're ladies). Thoughts?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Personally, it is the comfort and fit that is most important...
If you are referring to tall boots that are pull-ons I don't think you will see a difference.
If you are referring to a zipper back boot...well, then still do you really care?
This is one style & brand that has many sizing choices...none of these would fit your leg?
_Ariat® Men´s Heritage Contour Field Boot?Tall Height | Dover Saddlery_
The other thing you can do is buy a mans boot and have it altered to fit your leg as long as they are long enough to allow for drop once they are broken in....
Make sure if a womens boot the leg shaft is long enough to allow for that "drop" that is going to take place..
To me, since boots come with zippers or pull-on style but need to "look" the textbook look for "riding boots" I don't think it makes much of a difference.
If you are referring to synthetic boots I don't know if you can find much available.
Dover Saddlery does offer a few choices as do other large tack shops that are real stores or online..
Good luck in your shopping.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo..._


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I wasn't aware that there was a difference, other than size?


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

My son has always worn women's boots because he's young and men's boots are way too wide in the leg for him. If there are differences in appearance, I sure can't tell.

He has a pair of Tuffriders now...they come in extra slim calf and they aren't $$$. I didn't want to sink a lot of money into his boots when he's still growing.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

If they fit you in the footbed(I would be a bit concerned the a B width would be too narrow) , calf and height- then go for it!!! 

Tall boot styles are fairly unisex, though the current trend in many hunter boots is a slim ankle. That may or may not fit your bone structure. There are certain boots that are too slim for my ankles but I am a tall, but boned woman and like a bit more of the old fashion German style boot.


----------

